# Z445 hydro help



## Areimus (May 24, 2017)

Hello,
New to the forum. I have a hydraulic issue going on with my mower. My left wheel is very weak in reverse(esp. after oil is hot). If I am on any kind of an incline and I reverse the left and forward with right to turn around, the left does nothing. If I reverse both it will go but way slower than the right. Driving forward seems to be normal. I have checked fluid level and is normal color. Any insight on troubleshooting would be much appreciated as I really don't want to spend the coin taking to dealer. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Areimus, welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely, you have a failing hydraulic motor on your left wheel. These are $500+ items. Check with your JD dealer to learn if they have rebuild kits for these motors.


----------



## Areimus (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. How involved are the wheel motor rebuilds. Are any specialized tools needed?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Areimus,

I checked my normal online sources, and did not see a rebuild/reseal kit for you Z445 wheel motor. That's why I suggested contacting you local JD dealer. It may not be rebuildable. 

I have a JD 777 Z-Trac mower, but haven't had any hydraulic problems to date, so I have no experience to relate to you. If you can get a kit for your Z445, you can always go to a local hydraulics shop if concerned about the degree of difficulty.

Good Luck. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

